# Cache site and dump found.



## DanielinAk (May 21, 2017)

Went digging Saturday and I ended up finding an above ground Cache site the miners made and their Can dump. I dig the biggest Lea & Perrins bottle I've ever seen. A Quart size, what a beast.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Driving in.





 posts still standing from the Cache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







can dump was a little bit past the Cache site 





 I spotted some glass under the moss and found these laying next to each other.





 I've never dug a bottle with this base mark before.





 Curtice Bros  bottle. I also dug a few Snider as well.





 then the Quart size Lea & Perrins pops out. 





 digging this broken three piece mold was my crier of the day.





 A generic med with cork still in it came out from under some cans.





 a comparison of the Quart L&P with a Quart Export Beer and the normal size L&P I have dug.








This is what I kept for the day in bottles. I left all those pink Catsup bottles behind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 21, 2017)

Cool finds. Any beer cans? LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (May 21, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Cool finds. Any beer cans? LEON.



Thanks Leon and heck no. Everything dates from 1896-1920's. This Valley is 7 miles long and we have yet to find a flat top Can in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saratogadriver (May 22, 2017)

Didn't know they sold Lea and Perrins in a quart.   man, you know you are eating a LOT of bad beef when you need that stuff by the quart.  

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (May 22, 2017)

I've dug a few quart ones in my day and they were all at logging camp sites or hotel dumps.  Cool finds!


----------



## DanielinAk (May 22, 2017)

saratogadriver said:


> Didn't know they sold Lea and Perrins in a quart.   man, you know you are eating a LOT of bad beef when you need that stuff by the quart.
> 
> Jim G



I'm not sure they even tasted the meat. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk (May 22, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> I've dug a few quart ones in my day and they were all at logging camp sites or hotel dumps.  Cool finds!



I believe this camp here had a bunch of fellas prospecting is why I found five pound coffee can's this Quart size L&P and 1/2 pound Evaporated milk tins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for the adventure. Keep 'em coming.
Jim S.


----------



## DanielinAk (May 22, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Thanks for the adventure. Keep 'em coming.
> Jim S.



Thank you kindly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

what a neat looking place to be exploring , I've never been to Alaska or the Yukon . 

I found a Lea and Perrins bottle like yours a couple years ago when I was swimming , at the time I though it was a beer bottle until I got to dock and saw what it was


----------



## DanielinAk (May 24, 2017)

RCO said:


> what a neat looking place to be exploring , I've never been to Alaska or the Yukon .
> 
> I found a Lea and Perrins bottle like yours a couple years ago when I was swimming , at the time I though it was a beer bottle until I got to dock and saw what it was



Thanks Bud. And nice going on finding yours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

